# Staver Locomotive Spring Steamup



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, a wonderful time was had at the Staver Locomotive Spring Event in Portland, Oregon this last weekend.
About 25 of us arrived in town, some on Thursday, some on Friday and even some on Saturday.
I think that I can speak for all of us there, that we all had a great time, and thank Larry Staver for allowing us to enjoy his layout.
I think that the following photos will explain better what went on:
Photo number 1
My Accucraft Royal Hudson and David Leech curved sided cars leaving the yards,
while Jim Overland’s Aster S2 and Great Northern train pass.







Photo number 2
Accucraft 4-4-0 makes some atmosphere.







Photo number 3
Friday night was one of Larry’s regular ‘First Fridays’, when the public is invited to
come and see what goes on. He sets up an area for children to be entertained
with colouring and wooden trains, but most of them like to see the trains running,
and what always amazes me is how well behaved they all are. The next generation
of live steam enthusiasts are being introduced to our hobby.







Photo number 4
Saturday and another successful run with my Accucraft Royal Hudson.







Photo number 5
I even remembered to turn the light off when we went home - unlike one Aster S2
owner who didn’t. However he did explain that Hans Huyler put one in a box with the
light still on, and it was still alight a week later when it was taken out so thanks to the
LED it is less likely to drain a battery.







Photo number 6
A view looking down the length of the track from the main steam up area.







Photo number 7
Larry and Dan watching as Dan’s S2 takes the Great Northern train out for a spin.







Photo number 8
Jim Overlands Accucraft 4-4-0 makes some realistic smoke while Dan’s S2 roars
down the main past the yards.







Photo number 9
Dan’s S2 pulls into the passing loop while making excessive steam!!!







Photo number 10
Jim Overland prepares his 14 car David Leech Daylight train for a run.







Photo number 11
The most beautiful train in the World.







Photo number 12
The Daylight passing the turntable and steam up area.







Photo number 13
Sunday, and Jim Overlands 4-4-0 and very realistic train.







Photo number 14
My CP Royal Hudson.







Photo number 15
and again.







Photo number 16
The Aster PLM 231 looking as elegant as ever.







Photo number 17
Dan’s GN S2 on special service on the SP with the Daylight train.







Photo number 18
The S2 screaming past on the main while the Royal Hudson waits it’s turn.







Photo number 19
Larry, Jim and Dan watch as Howard has the very last run of the weekend with his
Accucraft 4-4-0. Apart from difficulty trying to light it first thing in the morning when
it was not far off freezing, this loco ran perfectly, literarily out of the box.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. This place has always stuck me a great. So much more than just an oval, not that there is anything is wrong with them. This layout reminds me of the large 1:24 and 1:32 scale slot-car race tracks of the 60s


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

David - great photos and what looks like a great run from the RH as well! Do tell how you did the headlight!!!

I'll be there later on this year after we come back from Canada.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to Larry Staver for hosting the great spring meet. It is always fun to run on his folded dogbone tracks with great sweeping curves. Nice Pics David 

jim


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a truly great meeting. Running indoors can sometimes make for really smooth running.
This also looks like an interesting track to drive on and would you believe, the engines shown are some of my favourites!

Must be some problems.... Life isn't that perfect?


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank You Larry........... 
Truly a world class railroad. 
Like David Leech says,it is wonderful to see the kids eyes light up 
Kurt


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Thank you for posting. It looks like it was a fantastic meet. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave
Always good to see fellow steamers gather for a good meet. Even more is the attendance by the general public that is really impressive.
The variety of steam locomotives offered those in attendance a visual delight and am glad you posted the photos for us steamaholics who

await the first spring steam up.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice pictures that were fun to look at. What a fantastic, year-round setup. I wish the layout fairy would build one like it on the east coast.


----------

